# Free Shipping from Brushy Mountain?



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Has anyone heard if they are going to provide free shipping during the month of December? Thanks


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, Larry.
No , I have not heard as yet, but I'll be glad if it does---I am getting down to needing more mediums. The last time I bought from them, I got seconds, and was amazed at how good thier 'seconds" were. Not an unusable one in two boxes of 100. Shoot, you can't beat that.
Regards,
Rick


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*bad frames*

I had different experence last yr got 400 most were worse then a #3 reject big knots in frames cleat bars had knots that would break when pulled apart. I got some from western bee supply there #2 commercial for 25 cents were lot better just about same as dadant's. they ended up costing me 41 cents delivered to my house much better buy. btw brushy I had ordered #1's talked others same thing happened.
Don


----------



## mikesfarm (Jul 4, 2007)

I also hope that they offer free shipping again. I have a very large order ready to give them. If I recall correctly their free shipping was only east of the Mississippi.
Mike


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

YUP! FREE shipping! From December 1 to December 19 only. Also,.."Unfortunately back ordered items, glass containers, truck shipments, and orders west of the Mississippi River are EXCLUDED'. This from the inner back page of the December 2008 American Bee Journal.*

*You must mention the code: SANTA ABJ. 1-800-233-7929


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Same advertisement in BC ::: Mention Santa BC


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonder if Santa BS would fly??

That's (BeeSource) for any gutter minds out there........


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey I told them I saw it in the "source" once and the girl said OK


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

sc-bee said:


> Same advertisement in BC ::: Mention Santa BC


SC...

You see this in the November issue of BC? The only ad for Brushy I found is on the inside of the front cover. No mention of the shipping offer. Or did you manage to get the Dec. issue? 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Free Shipping from Dec 1 to Dec 19 use code "SANTA ABJ"*

The inside back cover of the December ABJ has a Brushy Mountain ad Wishing you a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year...

They are offering free shipping East of the Mississippi River for orders placed between December 1st and December 19th.

You must mention the code "SANTA ABJ"

You must mention the code "SANTA ABJ"

Have a nice Thanksgiving...


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Inside front cover of BC Dec. issue! Never got it this early before usually in the middle of month!


----------



## mikesfarm (Jul 4, 2007)

I just finished placing my order with confirmed free shipping from Brushy Mountain. Last year I bought a 4 frame extractor with free shipping and this year I really ordered a lot of stuff, including much woodenware that is normally to $ to pay shipping on.
Thanks Brushy Mountain.
Regards
Mike


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

*Free ship order arrived!*

Placed my order Monday morning when they opened, 8:30am. Got home from work today (Wednesday) and three huge packages and one small one were sitting on my front porch! NC to NY in 48hrs. Three boxes around 50 lbs and one at 3 lbs. 

All items were very nice, well packaged, and looked like they were good quality. Guess I'll find out for sure in the spring. 

Just passing on the info for those interested. I calculated the shipping costs based on their catalog and the total was over $100. A nice savings... especially this year! I would recommend them to anyone.

Keith


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

*my order*

Well my packages arrived today and here is what i got:


The total cost was around $250 and shipping was $50 so the total after taking shpping off is about $200.
The bottom box has 364 Plastic jars and the top has 364 lids, a fumepad, bee-go, 9 frame spacer tool, 1lb. hive staples, 600 micron filter and a 200 micron filter.

What a great savings and i hope that they can be able to keep on doing this for years to come.


----------

